# Almost Famous



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I did a little write-up how my wife and I met when I was camping in Yellowstone over 40 years ago for a KOA forum on Facebook.

Apparently they liked it since they contacted me for an interview and photos.

Here's the link: My link


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice one! Congratulations.

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

I really enjoyed reading that. Congrats to both of you !


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Cool story! Congratulations too! It's amazing how little you've changed in the pictures...














Did I say that?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I saw that the other day but didn't know it was one our own! Congrats!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

VERY cool!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

TOTALLY COOL! This is my favorite part!!!!!

Hans from Hamburg, Germany says:
February 28, 2011 at 1:33 pm

What a beautiful story! My best wishes to the couple. Hope, the will still travel a lot of years side by side. Greetings from a european Camper to everybody!
Reply

*
Rainer Mueller says:
February 28, 2011 at 3:20 pm

Hans, I was born in Hamburg. We emigrated to the U.S. in 1955. Small world!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Great story thank you for sharing it with us. I keep telling my Son the first question to ask a girl is "do you like camping" everything else doesn't mater that much. Anyway congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Great story thank you for sharing it with us. I keep telling my Son the first question to ask a girl is "do you like camping" everything else doesn't mater that much. Anyway congratulations to the both of you.


My Wife and I always joked that I put camping in the wedding vows and she put cruises. Well, since having kids we camp all the time and haven't been on a cruise in years....









It's a great story!!! Here's wishing you another 38 wonderful years of marriage!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

That's Great ! !


----------

